# Bravo on Sky?



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bravo TV seems to have gone from the Sky planner. Tried their website to look for info but it's saying access denied.

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They have been saying all week that it was stopping broadcasting. I just assumed they were changing its name. Can you remember what sky channel number it was, and has it been replaced with anything?


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

bravos now channel one (121)


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

Virgin changed to channel one

bravo was 123 or 124 iirc?


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

oops my bad


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow that was a quick reply, thanks, not exactly sure of number but was about 123 or 4 as it was just after Channel 1+1 used to have it as a favourite. Have had a look but nothing new around there yet.

Cheers


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Its ceased broadcasting. BSkyB have been planning to close down the channel for a while now and all its programs are now going to be on other channels (such as Living or Sky One)
This is the Wiki article on it 
Alex


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

alx_chung said:


> Its ceased broadcasting. BSkyB have been planning to close down the channel for a while now and all its programs are now going to be on other channels (such as Living or Sky One)
> This is the Wiki article on it
> Alex


thanks, found this out when i did google news search


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Why do they get rid of the good ones


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Why do they get rid of the good ones


The programmes were very similar to sky 3 as was their target audience apparently.

I think a lot of Bravo shows are said to be transferring to the Challenge channel and Channel One to sky 3.


----------

